# Brake/Clutch Shaft (Cub)



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Can I pull the clutch/brake shaft all the way out of the housing without getting in trouble with anything hooked to it inside the housing. It slides easy but I was afraid to pull it all the way out in fear of it coming loose from something inside the housing that would cauce me to have to split the tractor to hook something back up. I only want to remove it for easy access to clean & paint. 

Thanks Bronson


----------

